# Toshiba Canvio 1TB external hard drive



## ColinRB (Nov 13, 2011)

When I first connected my hard drive to my computer(XP) it worked fine. When I reconnected it to get some data off it the computer recognised it the light went blue on the drive. When I went to read a file it opened okay, but then locked up and disappered off explorer. Now the computer wont recognise it when its plugged in. When I tried on another laptop(Vista) I had he same problem, it will let you access it once and then just disappers. 
Help????


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

When it disappears does the PC give you the "hardware disconnected" sound?
If yes, it could be a low power issue whereby there's not enough power at the USB port to power the drive (total power to all usb ports combined is very limited as per the the usb specification).
It doesn't mean you need a more powerful PSU (that won't help), you need to buy a _mains-powered external USB Hub_ and plug the drive into that


----------



## ColinRB (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.
No it doesn't make that sound. Are these USB hubs easy to get, excuse my ignorance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First if this drive came with a power adapter, be sure to use it. Be sure you are using the correct power adapter for the drive as this would cause a problem. Be sure to plug the power adapter into the wall _directly_ and not through a surge protector or Extension cord as this diminishes the power. Plug the USB cable into the _Back_ USB port of the computer not the front (desktop) and not through Docking Station (laptop). 
With the drive plugged in, go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the Device Manager, are there any devices with yellow marks or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers is there an *Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and choose *Uninstall.* Pull the USB cable out form the _computer end_ and restart the computer. And follow the steps above to plug it in. 
A USB powered hub may work but try the things above first.


----------

